# 1966 GTO blower motor



## aahrested (May 10, 2014)

Just finishing up on a frame off restoration on a 1966 GTO, auto,factory A/C, electric windows, PS,PB, that I picked up last summer. After refurbishing the dash clusters, and getting the engine running, I realized that the heater/AC blower failed to work on either "HEAT or "DEICE". It worked on all the other settings. After spending all day removing the control unit, I discovered that an arm that slips into a detent on the round controler was bent. After straightening the arm, I tested the unit while it hung outside of the dash. All settings seemed to work fine, so I reinstalled everything, only to find that now the blower doesn't work in any position at any speed. The really odd thing is that the blower is getting power, 12.4 volts. I have 12.5 volts at the battery, an acceptable loss I thought. But when I run a jumper wire directly from the battery to the blower, it works fine. This doesn't make any sense, and I am hoping that someone can help. All fuses are good, and I can hear the relay clicking. The resistor and relay are new.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

I seen the title of this post and was all excited to read about an 8-71 on a Pontiac mill! Different kind of blower motor though..


----------



## 1qwik99 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello,

I am restoring my 66 GTO a/c system. Can you tell me how tall the cage is inside the motor housing? Mine is 3 1/2" inches exactly. The housing itself is exactly 4" deep It looks original but Ames Performance is telling me that the stock cage is only 2 7/16" for the factory A/C cars.

Also, do you have the hose that goes from the motor to the plenum? if so, what are it's measurements.

Thanks, Rick


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I had a problem with my blower switch before. I carefully unbent the tabs holding the back of the switch on, then cleaned out all the crud in there and applied dielectric grease and reassembled. I think the years of microscopic metal shavings in the old grease was arcing the switch.


----------



## cafox71 (Jun 10, 2019)

aahrested said:


> Just finishing up on a frame off restoration on a 1966 GTO, auto,factory A/C, electric windows, PS,PB, that I picked up last summer. After refurbishing the dash clusters, and getting the engine running, I realized that the heater/AC blower failed to work on either "HEAT or "DEICE". It worked on all the other settings. After spending all day removing the control unit, I discovered that an arm that slips into a detent on the round controler was bent. After straightening the arm, I tested the unit while it hung outside of the dash. All settings seemed to work fine, so I reinstalled everything, only to find that now the blower doesn't work in any position at any speed. The really odd thing is that the blower is getting power, 12.4 volts. I have 12.5 volts at the battery, an acceptable loss I thought. But when I run a jumper wire directly from the battery to the blower, it works fine. This doesn't make any sense, and I am hoping that someone can help. All fuses are good, and I can hear the relay clicking. The resistor and relay are new.


I realize this is fairly old but did you fix the problem? I have the same issue.. the blower will not work on deice or heat. But comes on in the off position??? Weird. I pulled the ac controls out and checked the switches.. The ac clutch switch only closes in the IN or OUT positions which seems correct. The other switch on closes in the OFF, VENT, OUT and IN positions.. it's open in the HEAT and DEICE positions. I can't remember if it worked correctly when we first put it together 10yrs ago or not. 

Any help would be appreciated.. Thanks!


----------

